# Tiwala



## saberpoint

How do you say "I believed"?

Is it naniwala ako or naniniwala ako ?

Thanks


----------



## Chriszinho85

It would be "naniwala ako." "Naniniwala" refers to the present tense.


----------



## juliebebz

Chriszinho85 said:


> It would be "naniwala ako." "Naniniwala" refers to the present tense.


 

Yeah right.
Root word is "naniwala".

present tense: naniniwala
past tense:naniwala
future tense:maniniwala


----------



## pusong_pinoy

Actually, the root is _tiwala_, meaning "trust", conjugated in the "mang" form.  the ng+t in "mangtiwala" changes to an "n" as in "maniwala", (or "naniwala" in the past tense).  Therefore, for use as a noun, the word is "tiwala", not "niwala" as in, "Marami akong tiwala sa iyo", meaning "I have a lot of trust/faith in you."


----------



## Wacky...

Wow, I also wanted to point that out but I changed my mind. Whenever I discuss it with my friends, either they'd oppose me or be plainly uninterested. I didn't have a single doubt about that idea since "trust" and "believe" somehow overlap in meaning, don't they?

Anyway, Filipinos say "Malaki ang tiwala ko sa iyo," instead of "marami..."
Malaki = big/large


----------



## pusong_pinoy

Marami can be used, also, marami meaning large in quantity.  Both convey the same idea with only slight differences in connotation, and both I believe to be grammatically correct, although admittedly, I did learn to speak in the bukid.


----------



## ranado

Salamat po Dk.
sorry I have a question?
Tiwala is root word.I know is believe
But yesterday I found one's of page 
They said Niwala is root word .
Which one is correct.
Thazs again .
Magandang araw


----------



## DotterKat

Tiwala is the root word.
Tiwala refers to the trust, belief or faith that a person has towards another person, religion, deity, etc.


----------

